# Wife outdoes Husband Again!!



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

I know it is gun kill but thought some of You ladies may appreciate this.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh no doubt, very nice! Congrats!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Way too AWESOME! Don't care how you got him, you GOT HIM! Way to go!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

great buck! way to go!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Way too AWESOME! Don't care how you got him, you GOT HIM! Way to go!


Very true that is a nice one for sure. I'd be proud of it no matter how I got it.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words My Wife is just so excited she is still on cloud 9. This picture may show off the buck better.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

So is that one going up on the wall? It would be if it were mine!!!!! She deserves to be on cloud nine.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes we just dropped deer off at Taxidermist. Now I just have to try and figure out how to make all my mounted deer look bigger.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

very nice way to go


----------



## Lank Thompson (Jun 20, 2011)

Not bad for a lefty! Nice work.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice animal...it makes me laugh, because my little children think that their mom gets all the big bucks too! What they don't know, is that daddy sets everything up, and finds them, and then she just has to sit and shoot them.....all because I love her! And, when the pressure is on, she seems to make super shots, which we all know is not that easy to do!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Well McChesney that makes you a fine fellow in my book. My honey does the same thing for me. He sets up my stands and I love him so much for that. That is hard work.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the nice complement...my wife appreciates it too, and so do our 4 children. I am OK with letting them have the best, it makes me feel better anyhow! Congrats again to you!!!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

rcr7mm said:


> Yes we just dropped deer off at Taxidermist. Now I just have to try and figure out how to make all my mounted deer look bigger.


Sweet.....My fiance is praying I get a buck that is wall worthy....I got buck fever when I did see one this year and missed my shot. However he tells everyone I just passed it up waiting for a bigger one bless his heart. I'm sorry to say I would never pass up a 130 class buck for my first bow kill, but hey he wants nothing more than for people to be proud and impressed with me. Gotta love the things our men do for us!!!!!!


----------



## DangerousCurves (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, that is one beautiful deer! Congrats to you guys


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Man, the bases on that thing!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

way to go


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

rcr7mm said:


> Now I just have to try and figure out how to make all my mounted deer look bigger.


Move your deer away from that one?


----------

